# Cassie In The Sun



## Guest (Jun 9, 2008)

Yes i know ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,ya have seen her before but i cant help keep puttin pics of cassie up i think she is gorgeous


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

true very true,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,a stunner,!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## holliegavin (Jun 5, 2008)

What a gorgeous stance! She looks like she is standing guard over you all, and she is very proud to do so! Beautiful!


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2008)

thank you..............i must say tho she hates the good weather


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

claire said:


> thank you..............i must say tho she hates the good weather


so do my collies with there thick coats,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Mine hate this weather too. Georgous proud looking cassie. Kids look like they are having a good time too.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2008)

englishrose943 said:


> Mine hate this weather too. Georgous proud looking cassie. Kids look like they are having a good time too.


they loved it i bet ya can imagine the tantrum when i fetched them inlol


colliemerles said:


> so do my collies with there thick coats,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


i can imagine,,, i feel so sorry for cassie we were playin n she fair wanted to join in but it was far too hot


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

I can imagine what the children were like lmao i have had 19 years of it


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2008)

englishrose943 said:


> I can imagine what the children were like lmao i have had 19 years of it


they loved it tho,,,, must admit i did too


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Think she wants to get in the pool really


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2008)

Emstarz said:


> Think she wants to get in the pool really


im glad she dint she is moulting lol


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2008)

dh.dti said:


> Great pic Claire, she looks as gorgeous as ever...


she is loosing lots of hair tho darren, i dint know she had that much!!!! how long do they moult for this is her first proper moult


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2008)

shes really nice clair... love her pose 

looks like all had fun today


----------



## Paula C (Mar 25, 2008)

awww lovely pic but is that hand pushing that poor child in from behind lol....water looks fab surprised she wasnt in there with them


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> shes really nice clair... love her pose
> 
> looks like all had fun today


thanks loe, it was good yesterday shame it aint as nice today cos was hopin to use the pool abit more,,,,, we dint have a pump n had to blow it up ourselves its a 6 foot one too,,,, was 17quid from argo a great bargin


Paula C said:


> awww lovely pic but is that hand pushing that poor child in from behind lol....water looks fab surprised she wasnt in there with them


megs loves bein pushed in lol she is daft...... it was fab thanks


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Great Pic, Cassie looks like a statue standing guard over the pool


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Cassie is beautiful!


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2008)

clueless said:


> Great Pic, Cassie looks like a statue standing guard over the pool





happysaz133 said:


> Cassie is beautiful!


thanks.........


----------

